# Canidae all life stages?



## c_sopkovich (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi everyone, I want to thank you in advance for any information you are able to provide me. I am soon to become a proud new owner of a Vizsla, our girl will be born this month so we will be picking her up in a couple months. I want to feed my girl the best that I am able to provide her. I have read a lot and searched around the local pet food store for what will be the best. I do not have an unlimited amount of money to spend so that is something I have to factor into my decision. From all the research I am liking the sound of using Canidae All Life Stages. I know everyone has an opinion on their favorite food, what I am looking for is owners who have used this food and the pros and cons of your experience. Thank you all very much!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I switched from Puppy food to Canidae ALS at 9 months old. The dog did fine on it. I am using Purina Pro Plan ALS 30/20 now. I belive the Canidae is a 24/16 That may be low for a puppy but may be just right.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I have our pups on Canidae Pure Sea & they love it. They are extremely healthy. We started out with Taste of the Wild, which was great until they got older & needed a higher protein/fat content.


----------

